# You Would Think



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

That that hot chick on the top of this page who lives 2.8 miles away from me would get the hint that I don't want to chat with her, well not now anyway . MM


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

That's just a geographical oddity, I live in Fayetteville NC and she is 2.8 miles away from me too, and she must be pretty desperate to try and holler at both of us. Chris


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

those chicks are everywhere lol they are all looking for a sugar daddy................ hmmmmm some just like you


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

what only 2.8 miles away, my little booty call is 5 miles away!! Whats up with that LOL


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

*Yes but shes online now ! *


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

MeatMechanic said:


> *Yes but shes online now ! *


Why yes she is, wouldnt you know!


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

_Now shes just taunting me !_


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

theyd have a better chance if they were holding a slingshot .


----------

